

How changing a single word increased click through rate by 161% - ankneo
http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-blog/increase-click-through-rate/

======
tgrass
And yet they're missing the real probable truth here: when I ignore a 'request
quote' and click a 'request price' it's because I don't want to waste thirty
minutes with an agent AT ANY POINT in the transaction. I want a set price. I
want to buy now from you, or from someone else. But I want hard information
right now.

~~~
siddharthdeswal
Nah, not missing it. Well aware of it actually but that was not reported to us
by Veeam, so instead of trying to fudge, we just stick to reporting for now.

------
codeulike
Note: pricing info is not published. So they changed an accurate link title
'request quote' - which tells people they'll need to fill in details to find
out pricing - to an inaccurate one 'request pricing' which wont actually give
the user what they want (prices). So the click through rate increased, but did
any more people actually fill in the get-a-quote form? I'm guessing not.

~~~
dromidas
I was thinking the same thing. This is just tricking customers into thinking
the link contains less red tape and annoyance than it really does.

It's the equivalent of having a ride at a state fair where you sit there and
someone throws dog poo at you. You find that "Request poo flung at you" as the
title above the door attracted 0.54% of average fair goers. You then find that
if you change the title above the door to "Buy cotton candy" that more people
peek their head in the door :P

The real measurement here is how many looked in and still submitted to getting
dog poo flung at them? Or to translate that back into original, how many
actually go through with requesting a quote?

------
jawns
"with 100% statistical confidence"

I'd love to know the sample size that gives you 100% statistical confidence.

~~~
siddharthdeswal
VWO rounds off 99.9x% to 100%. Sample size was 3500 visitors approximately to
control and variation each.

~~~
jemka
The point your parent is alluding to is that "statistical confidence"
(confidence interval) can never be 100%.

------
EdwardQ
'Marketing team finally gets marketing'

'Atomic weight of cobalt 58.9'

------
ffgghh111
thanks for advertising your stupid A/B test tool and masquerading it as an
article

~~~
czr80
In fairness that describes a lot of blog posts.

